# Purigen storage



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Maybe Seachem Purigen users already knew this, but I didn't.

I like to keep a few extra bags of Purigen in rotation so when I take out the old used ones, I have ready made bags to go back into the filters. I like to regenerate a few bags all at once just to save time.

But don't let the Purigen particles dry out between uses. Apparently the little beads when dry it may crack which shortens it's useful lives. Best way is to store it damp in a zip lock bag or other container with a little water so the Purigen resins won't have a chance to dry out. I didn't know that - I just put the used bags aside until it's ready to swap back in. It makes sense, a new jar of Purigen is always a little on the moist side.

Also, the new instructions skips the soaking in an acid solution (last step), they find the bleach doesn't raise pH all that much.

Purigen Question(s) - Seachem Support Forums


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes, that's correct. I just leave mine in a pail with a little fresh de-chlorinated water until I'm ready to use it again.

Also, don't leave your Purigen re-charging in bleach for more than approx. 24 hrs.
If you forget, and inadvertently leave it in the bleach for 2-3 days or more, the bleach will begin to quickly disintegrate the Purigen particles, not to mention significantly reducing their effectiveness and useful lifespan. If you leave it long enough (particularly in full strength bleach) the particles will eventually disappear altogether.
It's happened to me more than once.


----------

